# My fish pedicure in Mexico :)



## MEDHBSI (Sep 4, 2011)

So I went to Mexico for my wedding and I saw this Garra rufa fish pedicure and thought well I can't miss out on this haha  it felt like my feet fell asleep as they nibbles all over it was a pretty cool experience.

View attachment 106345


----------



## Rogo (Mar 1, 2015)

I wonder if the fish have become connoisseurs...

"yes, this is definitely Canadian...Coquitlam region, I believe"


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

We saw the same thing in Copenhagen, Denmark.


----------



## Hammer (Apr 22, 2010)

What sort of Fish are they?


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

Piranhas :bigsmile:


----------



## MEDHBSI (Sep 4, 2011)

Lol not piranhas there Garra Rufa fish (dr.fish)


----------



## Nobodystentacle (Dec 11, 2016)

Not to be a downer but ive heard some say of those fish pedicures possably being classified as animal abuse because alot of the time the fish are starved so they will eat the dead skin. Also dead human skin isent a well rounded meal.

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## aprilsaquarium (Aug 22, 2016)

Not legal in Canada. Health concerns. Don't remember what but I think they pick too
Much and bacteria can enter...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

